# Help with dx for Post abortion pain



## JulesofColorado (May 30, 2009)

Patient came into the ER for Headache, bump on face, and abdominal cramping. (Pt had a therapeutic abortion prior to ER visit)
Final dx is migraine, cheek carbuncle, and postabortion pain. 

For the postabortion pain can I code post operative pain or can I code from the 639 series (Complications following abortion and ectopic and molar pregnancies)? 

Any advice would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Scottie (May 31, 2009)

*Post Abortion Pain*

You might want to query the doctor on this. But, if it shows in the notes and this is a diagnosis that was given then I would say yes you could. Is this  what the abdomen pain is from. Does documentation back it up. If not then I would also code for the abdomen pain.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jun 1, 2009)

I went with 639.8 with the abdominal pain also.

Thanks!

Juli


----------

